
Friday Deploy Freezes Are Like Murdering Puppies – Charity.wtf - rbanffy
https://charity.wtf/2019/05/01/friday-deploy-freezes-are-exactly-like-murdering-puppies/?__twitter_impression=true
======
msie
No, it’s not, at all. What is with this hyperbole? I followed the thread on
twitter several weeks back. I hoped to forget it. There were some reasonable
objections. Tired of all these thought leaders shouting in my face. Get off my
lawn!

